# The Mullet Run . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The Mullet Run . . .


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow......that's an awesome video clip.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

tarpon??


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BPReeds said:


> tarpon??


During the Fall Mullet Run, it could be a "mixed bag" of predators, including Snook, Jacks, Sharks, Tarpon, Redfish (Drum), & more. I looked closer and saw a couple of Tarpon clearling the water.

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

I just viewed The Mullet Run video. It's outstanding! I want to share it, but I'm not able to see a link on my tablet to copy and paste it to be able to share it and I'm not computer skilled. Please send me a link. I want it to explain to friends, also in Utah, why I'm stocking up on and practicing with surf casting equipment with intention to vacation to an ocean coast though I haven't figured out how to be in the right place at the right time yet. Meanwhile, I'm fine with looking silly surf casting here for practice with huge swim bait lures in waters that generally have fish smaller than my lure.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Ronald H Levine said:


> I just viewed The Mullet Run video. It's outstanding! I want to share it, but I'm not able to see a link on my tablet to copy and paste it to be able to share it and I'm not computer skilled. Please send me a link. I want it to explain to friends, also in Utah, why I'm stocking up on and practicing with surf casting equipment with intention to vacation to an ocean coast though I haven't figured out how to be in the right place at the right time yet. Meanwhile, I'm fine with looking silly surf casting here for practice with huge swim bait lures in waters that generally have fish smaller than my lure.


Ronald,

You have a PM, sir . . . ENJOY !

Tight Lines !


----------

